# 13 week scan



## rachelha (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all

Not such exciting news as from Twitchy and Lou but I had my 13 week scan on Monday and all was fine.  We could see the baby moving around, it is a wriggly little thing.  I am officially due on 12th September.  

I have now started telling everyone which is great.  The news is spreading like wildfire in my work, although the usual comment is "not you too" as there are alot of people either pregnant or on maternity leave at my work.

It feels so good not to have to pretend that everything is normal anymore, and to have successfully got past the 12/13 week point.

Hope everyone else is doing well

Rx


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Rachel glad eveything is good, and that the word is spreading,it is weird all the mummys that post on here are all very busy at the moment . xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations hun, I was so relieved when I reached the 12 week mark  
I remember running out of the uni lecture theatre in the middle of a lecture being sick or having a hypo and thought I wish ppl just knew what was wrong, coz I got some right funny looks haha  
So how you feeling then? x


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad that your 12 week scan went well for you it's such a magical moment when you see the first scan it seems like it was years ago now for me.Are you planning on finding out about the sex of the baby? (Just being curious) Must be such a relief not to have to pretend your not pregnant so you can talk about it. Let us know how you get on at clinic appointments etc when you have them xx


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooh - how exciting! Wait until you feel baby kick - its weard and lovely at the same time! Bev x


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome news =) Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy =) xxx


----------



## emeraldgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Well done Rachel, it must be such a relief to get over the 12 week hurdle. I'm only 7 weeks today, have my first scan next Saturday, so getting a bit nervous.  It must be great to finally tell people, what a lovely feeling that must be. 

Dee x


----------



## allisonb (Mar 15, 2010)

Really pleased to her it's going well Rachel and that the scan was ok.  It's magical seeing your baby isn't it.....look after yourself. x


----------

